# My new Compact with my custom grips



## searoom (Oct 6, 2006)

This is a view of my new Compact with my custom skinny grips.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That looks great! I got to get my self a CZ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a sharp little pistol you got there Searoom. How's she shoot?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

That is a very good looking gun. I was about to by a CZ when I found the Beretta I bought yesterday, but I will still be in the market for a CZ compact in the near future. Those are great looking grips too.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Nice, who did the grips? Regards, Richard


----------

